# More a comment than a question



## Tuco (May 8, 2009)

I know I'm new here and I'm not trying to stir poo, but when I made my last post I realized that my state flag and the American flag were on my post. The problem was that my state flag was on the left. I know when you hang flags the American flag needs to be furthest left. I don't know if that's the case in print, but it seemed a bit odd.

Like I said, I'm not trying to ruffle feathers, just making an observation on something that may seem trivial to some but seemed incorrect.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice catch! :smt023

I'm surprised this wasn't picked up on earlier.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hrm. I always looked at the forums' flags in the hierarchical address format:

city -> state -> country

Which is of course, left to right (or up to down)

Just me.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Hrm. I always looked at the forums' flags in the hierarchical address format:
> 
> city -> state -> country[ QUOTE]
> 
> Same here..never thought of it differently..


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

When the flag is displayed, it is supposed to be on the flag's far right - or on the far left from the viewer's perspective.

Link


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

not exactly related to flag placement, but did you know that our flag was designed by a 17/18 year old? it was for a school project. He originally got a B-, but when his flag won the competition his teacher bumped his grade to an A... crazy huh?

heres one source, but i've found it several others as well

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/best_days/a/little-known-facts-about-the-fourth-of-july


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

As far as I know, the Flag presentation rules are consistent in every media and presentation. (on screen, print, etc.)

My guess is-
The original code for the forum is "stock" so I bet that this is one of those artifacts.... To change it would mean editing the php code to make the change (and re-editing each time the software is updated).


----------

